# Bigfoot caught on live Eagle Cam



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

...footage most likely shows a confused human wandering through the woods and not a cryptid.

You decide!


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Wow, what won't they do to pump up numbers?


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

Im gonna go with Bigfoot. That area is known for bigfoots.


----------



## Rowdy Bandit (Mar 22, 2016)

Definitely a Wendigo, Rugaru, or Stinkaboo.

There's no way some dude would suit up and jump like a chimp, knowing that cam is there.


----------



## Downsea (Apr 12, 2005)

Nah, that's big Ethel. I went to school with her. She always did like running through the woods naked.


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

Downsea said:


> Nah, that's big Ethel. I went to school with her. She always did like running through the woods naked.



Hell, I like running thur the woods naked. But im not a big foot. Tho if you saw me you would say im a big****.


----------

